# Huge building!



## PA Painter (Feb 22, 2011)

Im bidding on a 928,000 sq ft concrete building to paint.....should I bid by sq. ft. price or by the hour.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

You should figure how much paint it will take, how long it will take you, add overhead, add profit, divide total by the sqft. Once you get your your sqft cost then you take your total sqft x's sqft cost.


----------



## Felan Painting (Jun 24, 2010)

PA Painter said:


> Im bidding on a 928,000 sq ft concrete building to paint.....should I bid by sq. ft. price or by the hour.


You should know your sq ft price,and your hr rate, or just as a whole job . which ever you use it should come out the same . Consider your overhead , comp, insur ,all materials ,pd man hrs , etc.. good luck ! job sounds huge !:thumbup:


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

If your doing the lid or the floor you know how big it is. You have to measure wall length and height. You bid hourly, you will not be getting the job, period


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

premierpainter said:


> If your doing the lid or the floor you know how big it is. You have to measure wall length and height. You bid hourly, you will not be getting the job, period


 All the shut down guys around here get paid by the hour. I would just give them a price, and a detailed estimate on what that covers.


----------



## canadianpainter (Mar 7, 2009)

PA Painter said:


> Im bidding on a 928,000 sq ft concrete building to paint.....should I bid by sq. ft. price or by the hour.


At this size if you have to ask you have no business bidding! I don't mean to be a downer, but it's the truth. 

What's the largest building you've ever done? 928,000 sq ft of what? Are you sure you have your numbers right?


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

PA Painter said:


> Im bidding on a 928,000 sq ft concrete building to paint.....should I bid by sq. ft. price or by the hour.


Dude, I think you are going to end up hurting yourself. .........Just sayin


----------



## NextCoatings (Dec 24, 2010)

Life’s about taking chances...a job like this will either make you or break you and I wouldn't give it a second thought. Sounds like a great project. What's on the wall currently? This new construction or existing. How much mechanical and electrical are you cutting around? Is equipment in your way...are the walls accessible throughout the entire facility. Also, what kind of schedule is being allowed? Are you simply looking at a print or have you walked the building? Anyway, just a few things that come to mind. If you are not a flooring guy and they are bidding the floor, I would be very interested in bidding it.


----------



## PA Painter (Feb 22, 2011)

NextCoatings said:


> Life’s about taking chances...a job like this will either make you or break you and I wouldn't give it a second thought. Sounds like a great project. What's on the wall currently? This new construction or existing. How much mechanical and electrical are you cutting around? Is equipment in your way...are the walls accessible throughout the entire facility. Also, what kind of schedule is being allowed? Are you simply looking at a print or have you walked the building? Anyway, just a few things that come to mind. If you are not a flooring guy and they are bidding the floor, I would be very interested in bidding it.


Modac smooth. About ten small trees around. 1 month for the entire project.


----------



## NextCoatings (Dec 24, 2010)

PA Painter said:


> Modac smooth. About ten small trees around. 1 month for the entire project.


About 23 acres under roof...nice project. I'm in Michigan so naturally I was thinking this was an interior job. Hope for good weather!


----------



## Harry (Aug 4, 2008)

PA Painter said:


> Im bidding on a 928,000 sq ft concrete building to paint.....should I bid by sq. ft. price or by the hour.


If you give a complete price, I hope you can handle the cash flow...that's a big job. Don't screw up your bid either...


----------



## Daekine (Mar 1, 2011)

PA Painter said:


> Im bidding on a 928,000 sq ft concrete building to paint.....should I bid by sq. ft. price or by the hour.


Don't quote me on this but i think that charging by sqft is illegal!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Daekine said:


> Don't quote me on this but i think that charging by sqft is illegal!


Just quoted you, :jester:

Never heard of that law. it can be used in some cases, Its definitely not good practice, particularly on your 1st big job.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Harry said:


> If you give a complete price, I hope you can handle the cash flow...that's a big job. Don't screw up your bid either...


Thats a huge job. I think the biggest tilt up I ever worked on (for wages as a painter for a contractor) was 750,000 sq ft building in NJ. That job seemed to go on forever. Better have a couple Gators figured in you bid too. If I remember it was 1.5 miles around that building. Not sure though, been a while. I dont even remember how many days I spent in a lift shooting 250-300 gals a day or how many thousands of gallons but it was a lot. And I can assure you, not every guy can put that amount of paint on every day.  I worked my butt off on that job. Then theres the caulking between the panels and the expansion joints. Are you bidding that too? Very time consuming and theres guys that do nothing but caulk. I couldnt even imagine a new contractor doing that scope of work. The guy I was working for at the time has been painting tilt ups for over 20 years and has approx 100 painters working all over the US. Anyway, good luck with your business whether you do this one or not.


----------



## SterlingPainting (Jan 3, 2010)

Yeah...ummm. Normally I wouldn't "pile on" but that is a preposterous sized job for someone who doesnt know how to bid it. I mean, if you don't hire someone that does nothing but professionally bid for a living to bid that job you're nuts. I mean thats 30k sqft larger than LAX airport....

How many painters will you have on it? 25? 50? 100?


Better take progresss payments..cuz if you have that kind of money to float a job that size would you really be painting for a living?


----------



## Harry (Aug 4, 2008)

PA Painter said:


> Im bidding on a 928,000 sq ft concrete building to paint.....should I bid by sq. ft. price or by the hour.


Is this the floor are or exterior wall area?


----------



## Felan Painting (Jun 24, 2010)

premierpainter said:


> If your doing the lid or the floor you know how big it is. You have to measure wall length and height. You bid hourly, you will not be getting the job, period


 
LMAO you need to bid Hr Mr Kevin ! of course you measure what your painting . But at the end of the day you need an per hr rate. You should not need this explained to you I hope:blink: ....


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Felan Painting said:


> LMAO you need to bid Hr Mr Kevin ! of course you measure what your painting . But at the end of the day you need an per hr rate. You should not need this explained to you I hope:blink: ....


Post was from 2 years ago. I wonder how it went....


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

scottjr said:


> Post was from 2 years ago. I wonder how it went....


You could look at it a few ways. 

1: Lost his ass and could not afford the internet connection to come back in a manic fit. 

2: went smooth as silk, got the info he needed and never had a reason to come back with an update.

3: Never got the job because he was not sure how to spec it.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> You could look at it a few ways.
> 
> 1: Lost his ass and could not afford the internet connection to come back in a manic fit.
> 
> ...


I'll put 95% of my bankroll on number 3 and 5% on number 1...


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> I'll put 95% of my bankroll on number 3 and 5% on number 1...


Are you sure you want to bet the diaper money?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> Are you sure you want to bet the diaper money?


I'm 95% sure I can risk it on this one.


----------



## ligboozer (Oct 13, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> You could look at it a few ways.
> 
> 1: Lost his ass and could not afford the internet connection to come back in a manic fit.


 
Lmao


----------

